
Ask HN: What are other marketplaces that developers can earn money from? - hamhamhammy
I&#x27;m looking for marketplaces that developers can build &quot;apps&quot; or &quot;extended functionality&quot; on top of.  There are some obvious examples that come to my mind: iOS&#x2F;Android App Stores, Steam store, Chrome web store, Wordpress themes&#x2F;plugins, Slack apps.<p>Are there other (less obvious&#x2F;known) marketplaces that developers can build for and earn money from?
======
PaulHoule
Salesforce.com has a store, there is the AWS marketplace, all sorts of meat
markets (elance), if you squint you might even see pluralsight as a market.

